# kittenneedsahome



## kittenneedsahome (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello everyone. We have started a blog to help a little kitten we have found while traveling to Egypt.
He needs a caring home really bad and unfortunately we travel far too much to give him the home he needs.
Please go to our blog to learn more and to see pictures of the kitten we call "Rocky"

http://kittenneedsahome.wordpress.com/

We will be keeping a regular update on the blog until we find a new family for him, and we will be turning the blog over to the new owners so that they can show the world how valuable an abandoned little kitten's life is when he has a family that loves him and he can love back.

Please go to our blog and help give Rocky a home he can be safe in.

Sincerely,

Anna and Christopher


----------

